# Release Pressure ?



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

I shoot a hinge with some travel in it for the simple reason that I hold against the wall with my big muscles and let the arm and hand relax and stretch out a bit. If I set it hot the shot breaks in a half second.....to much like triggering the shot. With it colder the shot breaks in 3-4 seconds. More movement = less anticipation, smoother shot.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I like a release that forces me to ENGAGE it. I avoid any sort of "hair trigger" or light touch release of any type. IF I'm having problems getting one to fire, it is MY fault, and normally will slow it down to force more engagement of the release. I don't know how to punch a release, and hope I never figure out how to do that effectively, ha, in fact, I won't even try to learn how to "punch" a release.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I have always liked light pressure but the more I shoot I think I like a little heavier feel. It makes me stay in the shot longer.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I use a Stan SX2 with 2# trigger setting. It makes you shoot a strong shot everytime. It's a must to be able to wrap your thumb around the thumb post and not worry about a shot being accidently triggered.


----------



## TRB (Nov 28, 2002)

heavy enough to be able to put my thumb on it without thinking about it and light enough to so it goes off every time when the shot is at its highest state of control without ever having to think about it. I like the carter target 3+ and the just cuz both with somewhere between a 80#-95# trigger spring and the 25# cocking spring. every spring is different so find the one that allows you to have the best of both weight settings like i said. just keep in mind that no two springs are alike, and find what is going to give you the results no matter what its weight rating. You just cant beat it when you don't have to think about it!!!!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TRB said:


> heavy enough to be able to put my thumb on it without thinking about it and light enough to so it goes off every time when the shot is at its highest state of control without ever having to think about it. I like the carter target 3+ and the just cuz both with somewhere between a 80#-95# trigger spring and the 25# cocking spring. every spring is different so find the one that allows you to have the best of both weight settings like i said. just keep in mind that no two springs are alike, and find what is going to give you the results no matter what its weight rating. You just cant beat it when you don't have to think about it!!!!


THAT is what is so "sweet" about the Carter Whisper release...the magnets ARE consistent, and in addition, you don't get the "cling, cling, ding" sound off the Whisper when it trips! What a well-devised release aid. It would be "sweet" to have the same system available ( by choice) for the Just Cuz, The "Target" series, etc. Have a choice of the 'magnet' system or the ITS Spring-driven system....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

I like a solid wall to pull through the shot don't give in and relax seem to hold steady using this method.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Medium is for me on any target release. For any release i use hunting i like it as heavy as i can get it


----------

